# indentifying tiny south american bird



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

hello. found this guy in a cats mouth, appears uninjured and seems almost ready to fly. i know the basics of taking care of birds but im at a los with this one. what is he??? i dont know what to feed him either. also if hes exotic enough i could hand him over to a wildlife sanctuary.

i live in santiago. near the andes mountains by the way if that helps identify him any. thanks for any info!!

heres a link to the pics of him: http://cid-ac1c6e873d23b798.photos.live.com/self.aspx/New%20album/Image.bmp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It's tail looks too short for release. Has it had any antibiotics?

You could e-mail the pic here and ask them or have a look *here*...just click on the name to see a photo. 

I will also ask our Argentinian members to have a look.

Cynthia


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Looks like a wren

Hugh


----------



## Chiki (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it's a house wren (Curucucha or Ratona Común) - Troglodytes aedon, they are insectivores. You could feed her Tenebrios molitor and other insects, I also use baby cat food for insectivores.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought wren too at first.. but I think it is a woodcock.. from the long beak.. they do not fly up well.. they are ground birds and flitter through the forest on the ground most times.. we call them timber doodles around here...


----------



## Chiki (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the beak is too short for a woodcock, however it's seems to me that the length is the same that the length of a House Wren' beak, plus I don't know if we have Woodcoks in South America 

Here's another pic with a side view of the beak:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Chiki said:


> I think the beak is too short for a woodcock, however it's seems to me that the length is the same that the length of a House Wren' beak, plus I don't know if we have Woodcoks in South America
> 
> Here's another pic with a side view of the beak:


I think your right.. looking again seeing the size compaired to her hand... it sure does have a longer beak than the wrens around here..


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks a million guys. i warmed it up and tried to give it water and a bit of food. it didn't seem to want any but was extremely energetic and desperate to escape, even when put in the dark(that usually quiets other birds) so in the end i took it to a large, safe hill near the neighborhood and let it loose. i just figured it was so healthy and strong now but so much could go wrong, not to mention it wasn't eating i figured its chances were better out there. hope i did the right thing...
still curious to know what it was though, cutest little guy. it made a noise a bit between a screech and a squeaky toy if that helps in its identification..


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

i think you're right, it looks an awful lot like a house wrenxd


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i was thinking wren too!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

and too little to be a woodcock


----------

